# Forum Record!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Wohooo





















a new *Forum Record!* Look at the Board Statistics.
*Most users ever online was 151 on Today, 08:00 AM*

Vern


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The last time I checked it was around 24 at one time back in June. That is one big jump to 151!









Are you sure the 50 gig is going to last very long?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

And when winter really hits watch out, we'll all be sitting here dreaming about going camping!

Keep up the good work Vern!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern,

That seems almost impossible! What might have changed to make the huge jump? Did the forum get listed on a new directory somewhere? Can you tell how many were members and how many were guests?

Sorry for all the questions - I'm an analyst by profession and apparent aberations like this cause me to perk up my ears. It really is amazing to see a jump like that - a factor of six!

Brian


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

HD's are cheap. A 200Gb, 7200 rpm, Ultra ATA/133 Maxtor is only $109.
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/skusearch.hmx?SCriteria=AA19300

A couple of these (one for production and one for backup) would keep things going for a while.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, it wasn't me. I was still in bed enjoying the last of my 3 days off!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Andy just upped the bandwidth and drive space at the host. If it doesnâ€™t hold us over with ratings like that Iâ€™ll find a way to get more.









Steve, you are right about winter itâ€™s going to go full speed.









Vdub, using a hosted remote server. Iâ€™ll email with the info.









Pete, oh yes it was, at least some of it.









Brian my man, Just after google changed the way their search engine works I resubmitted the forum and site to the major search engines. Also I did a little research on this increase with the stats tools in the forum and at my host and found some very interesting changes. First of all Googlebot made a visit to the forum this morning at 2:12am and hit on the forum 118 times. The day before Inktomi Slurp, I believe that they are Yahoo hit us 83 times. Funny thing two of our members YOU and PETE have several links back to the forum you being the big one, look at the stats your page brought in.

*Links from an external page (other web sites except search engines) *
http://bncncnb.us/modifications.htm
Total: 141 different pages-url
392-Pages	57.6%-Percent 392-Hits Percent-55.1 %

Peteâ€™s brought in quite a bit as well. There were 141 different web site pages linked back to the forum and might I add most were links back to memberâ€™s pages. Ok now for the Site/Forum Rank. We have gone from the basement to 27th for the forum and 34th for the site. All I put in the regular MSN search engine was outback rv.

Keep up the good work on the linking back to the forum. It just put Outbackers.com on top!!!









Here are the statas I pulled from the server at 12:30pm today.

*Robots/Spiders visitors 7 different robots*
Googlebot (Google)-118-Hits Bandwidth-3.75 MB Last visit-23 Sep 2004 - 02:12
Inktomi Slurp-83-Hits Bandwidth-730.45 KB Last visit-22 Sep 2004 - 22:55
WISENutbot-45-Hits Bandwidth-462.19 KB Last visit-20 Sep 2004 - 15:43
Unknown robot-25-Hits Bandwidth-137.76 KB Last visit-19 Sep 2004 - 15:52
LinkWalker	-11-Hits Bandwidth-171.04 KB Last visit-04 Sep 2004 - 08:08
Alexa (IA Archiver)-6-Hits Bandwidth-132.11 KB Last visit-20 Sep 2004 - 04:09
Scooter (AltaVista)-1-Hits Bandwidth-4.20 KB Last visit-04 Sep 2004 - 18:28

*Links from an Internet Search Engine 8 different refering search engines*
Google- Pages-51 Percent-38.6 % Hits-51 Percent-38.6 %
Yahoo- Pages-50 Percent-37.8 % Hits-50 Percent-37.8 %
MSN- Pages-19 Percent-4.3 % Hits-19 Percent-14.3 %
Unknown- Pages-4 Percent-3 % Hits-4 Percent-3 %
AOL- Pages-3 Percent-2.2 % Hits-3 Percent-2.2 %
Netscape- Pages-2 Percent-1.5 % Hits-2 Percent-1.5 %
Overture- Pages-2 Percent-1.5 % Hits-2 Percent-1.5 %
Looksmart- Pages-1 Percent-0.7 % Hits-1 Percent-0.7 %

Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whoa!

I had no idea.

Overnight success - literally. The next few days ought to be interesting to watch.

Thanks for the numbers - very cool.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I'm still in shock after this mornings most users ever online stats. I about fell out of my chair when I saw that one. After I read my email thats neck deep







then I will go back and fix the above stats post and try make make it easier to read. The copy and paste didn't work so well on that post, came out all messed up.

Vern


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

??? Sounds greek to me. Just glad to see the forum is reaching people.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Its GEEK not greek.

I've actually gotten behind on my mods documentation. If we keep getting more and more members it is going to get pretty hard to keep up with everything people come up with.

We are getting to the point where a database is indicated to tell the truth.









A lot of mods are discussed in multiple threads and there are bits and peices all over the place.

The forum is coming up on 15000 posts. If even half of those are posts of substance and half of those are answers to questions, and half of those are involving modifications or techniques or processes or operating advice, we still need a reference to over 1800 posts. Makes my pidly little mods page seem kind of inadequate.




























Looks like I could be busy this winter!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> Looks like I could be busy this winter!


Especially if I unload that 5 Meg zip file with all my mods in it. I believe there were 75 pictures and I noticed you only had a few of mine in there. You only have 72 more to go







I could upload it to the site and provide a download link for you if you would like.

Vern


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Not being a very good computer geek..more like a squid ....with all those hits ... Is any actually camping???









All kidding aside, great job by all









Thanks again,
Thor


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I see the posts are over 15000 now.









Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern,
After camping season is over (way too soon now) I'd like to build a better link page for mods. I hope to do a search by topic on the forum to get as many reference posts identified and linked. I would like to reference your mods as well. I'm going to change the layout and look of my site to try and provide multiple links per topic when the subject has been treated by multiple members. The use of topics rather than specific mod 'names' will allow a better way to find what is needed.

One thing I have noticed is that some mods seem to be unique to specific model years and of course there are also specific Outback models that have mods that apply only to them. I'm going to TRY and capture those as well.

I think another item of use is the 'hints and helps' that a lot of people have (like the continual black water/grey water sensor issue) that possibly ought to be treated like a FAQ with links to threads and posts that help explain.

I'll also need to develop a keep-up-to-date process so I can harvest all the new ideas that come off the forum as time progresses.

So, lots of nifty things to do to stay in touch with camping while the weather is grey outside.









Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe I'll throw the sensor thing on the FAQ.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Did it again, looks like the word on Outbackers is out...









*Most users ever online was 234 on Oct 23 2004, 08:09 AM*

Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Vern:
In what time zone is the board posted?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Any body been paying attention to the forum stats.

Most users ever online was *375 on Dec 12 2004*, 08:41 PM

Were getting popular.























Vern


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually Vern I did notice the stat the other day. Great testimate to this site and the fact that more and more of us can only read/write about camping instead of doing it! I'll wager you see many more user records broken in the coming weeks and months.

Well done everybody!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

From postings, looks like about 15-20 of us...

And probably about 350 from the Outback's competition trying to figure out what Keystone did right!

Looks like Vern get's the gold medal again.

sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Three cheers for Vern.









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Three cheers for Vern.









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, where else can one go to get valuable information, news, jokes, and a rapport with honest, hardworking RV lovers who offer encouragement and no hassles?

Keep up the good work Outbackers!









Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I hate to rain on everyones parade....
But I suspect that it's just the spiders from the search engines that are running the online user numbers up. I've seen that happen on other boards before.
Of course, One must realize that I could be wrong.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

No, probably not. Spiders are not users or members. The backend database keeps track of which members are logged in when. That is where the count is coming from.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a huge number! I like it!


----------

